# caddy dash removal



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

i need help, on the sides i c 2 screws but its lik less den 1/2" space from it 2 the metal of da car... how da hell am i suppose 2 get 2 this? does it need a special tool?

does anyone kno were da other screws and bolts r dat take da whole dash off?

and also i need 2 take either da steering colum off or shifter off? anyone kno how?

1985 fleetwood

thanks


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

come on i need help guys  ttt


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

alright man, exactly what part of the dash are you talking about? if you still can't get it i'll snap some pictures this afternoon and upload them for you.

what part are you talking about that you can't get to the screws?


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

already got all side screws...and top bolts under da dash board...but dis shit is still not comin off!... r der any bolts or screws under it? or hidden somewere?

thanks stealth


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

If you take out the center vents (which can be taken out by bending the clips inside of them. Then, tilting them up and out) there are 2 screws up under where the vents were. Unscrew them and the dash slides right off. :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Oct 4 2004, 05:14 PM
> *If you take out the center vents (which can be taken out by bending the clips inside of them.  Then, tilting them up and out) there are 2 screws up under where the vents were.  Unscrew them and the dash slides right off.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2266548[/snapback]​*


u mean n da center righ?... got those... i got all da wood off and controls and dash and centerr radio...but still not comin off  im startin 2 think of just rippin it off!!! :angry: 

thanks 4 ur help homie


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

If I can't figure out something, I go to a junkyard and try... That way if it rips, tears, breaks, etc. I don't have to fvck with it! :biggrin:


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Oct 4 2004, 08:00 PM
> *If I can't figure out something, I go to a junkyard and try...  That way if it rips, tears, breaks, etc. I don't have to fvck with it! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2266891[/snapback]​*


lol!!! dats messed up....but good advice :biggrin:


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

are you talking the whole dash, or just dash pad.. the top part?
dash pad..
screw on each side...
i believe the air vents as mentioned
4 screws in the vents on the top of the dash, by the widshield, 2 on each side.
take that off.... 
next... kinda hard to find... look at your speedo display with everything removed, in the center of that, in the dash pad area, there is a screw facing straight up, going into the dash pad, very cleverly hidden...
passenger side is even harder..
it is kinda behind that lil silve latch that the glove box door closes onto.. it is well hidden by part of the box, just feel around in there for a hole, you will need an extension on the rarchet for this one, . best bet on this side is to remove the whole glove box, and it will be easier...
good luck..






for the rest of the dash
all woodgrain has to be removed, as does the dash pad.
once all that is out..
look into the car from the windshield, you will see about 13-15 screws up near the window.. those come out
remove all the radio, hheater and climate control screws in that center area...

now the fun part..
the kick panel area..
you have to get under that dash, 

on the drivers side reach way up in there, or look first.... you will see 2 zinc/gold colored bolts.. very hard to get to, and very tight. same thing on the passenger side..... those have to come out... i would try and take those out first.. so as the dash stays up and in place whhile you are fgetting those out...


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by calvin_@Sep 26 2004, 10:43 AM
> *
> 
> and also i need 2 take either da steering colum off ? anyone kno how?
> ...


Yes thats what holding the dash still I bet


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1morecutty_@Oct 5 2004, 12:12 PM
> *Yes thats what holding the dash still I bet
> [snapback]2268367[/snapback]​*


steering colum....

4 big bolys just under the dash, and all the plug in wiring harnesses..
then pop the hood...
at the end of the drive shaft where it couples up.. there is one bolt there...

inside the car, on the firewal, there is a black plate..... undo all those bolts where the drive shaft goes through... oh yeah.. do that part first, then the outside part, then the 4 big bolts under the dash holding the colum up.. and as said, which i forgot.... this has to be removed too before the dash can come out.


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Oct 4 2004, 10:32 PM
> *
> 
> on the drivers side reach way up in there, or look first.... you will see 2 zinc/gold colored bolts.. very hard to get to, and very tight. same thing on the passenger side..... those have to come out...  i would try and take those out first.. so as the dash stays up and in place  whhile you are fgetting those out...
> [snapback]2267209[/snapback]​*


THANKS DATS WHA IM MISSIN


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

edit :angry:


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rlowride_@Oct 4 2004, 10:32 PM
> *are you talking the whole dash, or just dash pad.. the top part?
> dash pad..
> screw on each side...
> ...


I remember takin that one fucking bolt out from the glove box to losen the top dash is a bitch. Mine keeped turning without coming out. I had to used some vice grip to pop it out


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

ttt, im gonna be needing this....


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

calvin, you ever get the dash out??????? :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

ttt


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

rick you know too much


----------



## rlowride (Aug 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jul 7 2005, 11:22 PM
> *rick you know too much
> [snapback]3379292[/snapback]​*


true.. and most of it useless...


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

yup i got it out, it was a pain in the ass because even after the zink bolts on the side there was still some (looked like brakets) bolted way in the back behind all the wiring mess maybe 4 more bolts. behind the wire stuff...but again it was hard im guessin because my hands arnt tiny so just trying to get near the bolt was hard as it is


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

hey Calvin, what up!


----------



## CALVIN (Feb 12, 2002)

nothing much man what you ben up 2?


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

this sounds like it's gonna be a lot of fun when i get to it :uh:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

taking a dashboard out is a nightmare....make sure you number everything and mark it all with masking tape....if not then goodluck remembering where all those screws go


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

IT WASNT THAT HARD THE ONLY HARD PART IS TAKING OFF THE SKREWS ON THE WALLS THE TWO


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys


----------

